# Can a referring IP address be banned?



## jasondemond (Jan 23, 2011)

With my website host, it is very easy to ban an IP address. However, lets say another website has a link to my website. They are sending me spam traffic by titling the link something appealing to people to click on. The innocent user clicks on the mistitled link and goes to my website.

On my webserver log, it logs the Ip address of the innoncent users who access my website. I don't necessarily want to ban them. I want to ban the referring website. I believe their address is showing in my logs as the referring website, so I pretty much know their IP address.

Is there a way to ban that address? Basically, when someone clicks on the link on their site, it won't go to my site.

Thank you very much for any help that is offered.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure what they are linking to on your web site but if you web search "how to stop hotlinking" it may give you some ideas.


----------

